# Any way to disable front lights/LED on HR24?



## HX_Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

Just switched over from Dish and am really liking DirecTV but I'm used to the Dish 722 receiver that had no lights on the front (actually had one behind a flap door that I was able to cover with electrical tape and then close the flap). 

Is there any sort of hidden menu where you can shut off the front lights? The resolution bile LED is especially bright and annoying. It's not so bad during day time TV watching but at night with the lights out, it's very distracting.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Hit the right and left arrows on the front panel simultaneously to step through the bright (default), light, dim, and off settings.


----------



## HX_Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey cool! Thanks a lot for that. 

The DirecTV logo still lights up blue but it's not bad at all and much better than having all the lights on full bright. The 2nd dimmed settings isn't too bad either somi may try that for a while and see how I like it before going full dark. 

Really really liking the DirecTV box over the Dish 722k.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Cool, glad it worked. Some use a strip of dark plastic taped across the front too, since it will revert back to bright whenever it reboots, but with the HR24 that is rare unless you get a software update.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

I use gaffer's tape to cover up the reaming lights. When you pull it off it doesn't leave a residue.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Another trick to dim bright lights is static cling window tint. You can stack extra pieces of tint to reduce the light even more.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Dimming that blue ring only works on non-active channels, ie you can't do it from any sports channel or the weather channel.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi mc,
Cool idea. Do you happen to have a link to the variety of tint you use? A search turned up too many options


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

go to your local window tinting place and they will probably give you some scraps for free.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Did you see my avatar? I never leave the house. Was hoping to have some delivered. 

Just kidding. Good idea.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been using this stuff for years to dim blue LEDs:

http://www.amazon.com/JVCC-LITHO-1-Lithographers-Tape/dp/B000QDRVNK

It does leave a residue but a little Goo-Gone takes care of it.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've been using this stuff for years to dim blue LEDs:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JVCC-LITHO-1-Lithographers-Tape/dp/B000QDRVNK
> 
> It does leave a residue but a little Goo-Gone takes care of it.


...and you don't have to leave your house to get it.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes perfect! Thanks!


----------



## celblazer (Oct 29, 2007)

I swear I tried the button combo when I got the HR24 and it didn't work but now it did.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

sonofcool said:


> Hi mc,
> Cool idea. Do you happen to have a link to the variety of tint you use? A search turned up too many options


I got a roll at one of the auto parts stores...think it was Advance. Here are a couple of Amazon links (lower % = darker tint):

*Gila JS246 Super Limo Black 20% VLT Peel and Cling*

*Gila JS248 Super Limo Black 35% VLT Peel and Cling*


----------

